# How long does it take



## IrishPlumber (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello, I would just like to gain an idea on the standard of plumbing, particularly in Canada. All other locations too. 

In Ireland to be a qualified plumber you sign up for an apprenticeship with an employer. After and initial period 6 months to a year, the employer signs you up to a state funded education system and you begin your apprenticeship.

Due to high volumes of apprenticeships it can take some time to be qualified and obtain your certificate. The duration is stated at 4 years but it was 6 years before I received my certificate.

The apprenticeship is split in 6 stages, your first stage is on the job and your second stage is in a technical collage. This on job/off job process continues through out and each stage can vary from 11 to 24 weeks. 

There is no separate residential or industrial apprenticeship, its all the one. 
You are only advised on safety for natural gas/LPG installations. Should you wish to obtain the certificate to become a natural gas installer you must contact the natural gas provider and take the course. LPG installations can be done once the person is "competent". 

The next rank up for a plumber is a master plumber. This is normally an evening course spread over 1 to 2 years. The course is focused on system design/pipe volumes/flow rates etc. The course enables you to design and install large systems, hotels/hospitals etc. 

So 5 to 6 years to become a qualified plumber. 6 to 8 years to become a master plumber.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

4 Years here. 10 months on the job followed by 2 months school for each year. No slacking, if you do not go to school within a reasonable amount of time you are out. We take plumbing and gas at the same time.
There is no master plumber designation here.


----------



## IrishPlumber (Jul 16, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> 4 Years here. 10 months on the job followed by 2 months school for each year. No slacking, if you do not go to school within a reasonable amount of time you are out. We take plumbing and gas at the same time.
> There is no master plumber designation here.


Great thanks. I notice your in Alberta. Should I be lucky to find some work there, how difficult is the test a foreign plumber must take? Also is it true there is a shortage of trades in Canada? Thanks.


----------

